# Preventative treatment for quarantine tank??



## newbee (Jan 24, 2010)

I live over 150 miles from the nearest LFS, so I'm planning on ordering my fish online. My question is: What, if anything, can I add to the quarantine tank to make sure I'm not introducing some parasite/disease to my community tank?? I'm thinking along the lines of a mild, non-stessful additive that would be analogous to a dog dip. Is there such a thing??

I have a 20 gallon tall tank with several healthy plants, that is fully cycled with an ammonia of 0, nitrite of 0, nitrate of 10, soft water, KH of 50, and ph of 6.9. I add Flourish (carbon) EOD, and run an airstone during the night. 

Any ideas?


----------

